# MacBook Pro OS Yosemite - Disque dur verrouillé



## june2k (12 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon MacBook Pro Early 2009, avec un SSD Ultra Plus 256GO (j'utilise Trim Enabler) - 8GO de RAM et tournant sur *Yosemite* depuis un an, ne fonctionne plus depuis hier. Après l'avoir éteint (forcé), il a redémarré en *Recovery Mode*.

Voilà que les galères commencent. Mon disque dur est maintenant verrouillé (surement du à filevault qui encodé mon disque dur), ce qui m'empêche par conséquent d'effectuer une clean install.

J'ai tenté de vérifier le disque et de réparer les autorisations. Après vérification et réparation j'obtiens les messages suivant :

*L'en tête du volume nécessite une réparation mineure. *
Réparation du volume.
_*Le volume Macintosh HD n'a pas pu être réparé.*_
Le code sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Mise à jour des partitions de prise en charge du démarrage pour le volume, comme requis.
_*Erreur : Utilitaire de disque ne pas réparer, puis restaurer vos fichiers sauvegardés. *_

_*Utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. Sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vos fichiers. *_

Ayant toutes mes données sur un disque dur externe, formater et faire une clean install ne me pose pas de problème. J'ai donc tenté de formater mon disque dur via l'utilitaire de disque. En effectuant cette opération j'ai le message suivant :

_*L'effacement de volume a échoué*_
L'effacement de volume a échoué. Erreur :
Echec du formateur de système fichiers.

Pour faire simple, mon disque dur interne est verrouillé. Il m'est impossible de le formater ou bien de lancer l'installation de Yosemite que ce soit sur la partition présente sur mon disque dur interne ou via une clef bootable.

Si quelqu'un parmi vous à une solution afin de m'éviter d'acheter et réinstaller un ssd ou un nouveau MacBook je suis preneur

Je vous remercie par avance.

June


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Septembre 2015)

Salut

As-tu essayé dans l'utilitaire de disque de "déverrouiller" ton disque de boot?
Ton mot de passe administrateur sera requis.

@+


----------



## Franz59 (12 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour
Faire lire les infos sur le disque vérrouillé
Cliquer sur le cadenas en bas à droite et renseigner le mot de passe admin.
Choisir lecture et écriture pour tous et appliquer aux éléments inclus (ça peut être assez long)
SI OK, refaire une vérification des permissions


----------



## june2k (12 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses. 

Dans l'utilitaire de disque en sélectionnant mon DD je n'ai pas de cadenas qui apparait. 

June


----------



## Franz59 (12 Septembre 2015)

Pas dans utilitaire de disque mais dans le Finder
Clic droit sur le disque et Lire les informations


----------



## june2k (12 Septembre 2015)

J'ai peut-être pas été assez clair. Je n'ai accès qu'au recovery mode. 

June


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Septembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> As-tu essayé dans l'utilitaire de disque de "déverrouiller" ton disque de boot?
> Ton mot de passe administrateur sera requis.
> ...


----------



## june2k (12 Septembre 2015)

june2k a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> ...





Franz59 a dit:


> Pas dans utilitaire de disque mais dans le Finder
> Clic droit sur le disque et Lire les informations


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour *june*.

Si le volume de ton OS est chiffré par «FileVault-2», alors quand tu démarres sur un autre système (comme celui de la «Recovery HD» - le seul qui te soit actuellement disponible), ce volume _chiffré_ demeure _non-monté_, parce qu'aucun mot-de-passe permettant d'activer la clé de déchiffrement n'ayant été renseigné comme c'est le cas lors d'un démarrage direct sur l'OS, ce volume se trouve verrouillé. Étant _non-monté_, il est donc inadressable pour une ré-installation de l'OS.

Pour _monter_ ce disque, tu lances l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la «Recovery HD», tu sélectionnes le volume non-monté (genre : Macintosh HD en grisé : 2è ligne, en alinéa de la marge) et tu avises juste au-dessus un bouton dont l'intitulé a viré à : "_Déverrouiller_" --> tu le presses, et dans le panneau qui se démasque te demandant un mot-de-passe, tu saisis ton mot-de-passe de session dans l'OS --> si l'intitulé du volume vire à l'affichage plein (genre : *Macintosh HD*), c'est que le volume, déverrouillé, est désormais _monté_ et accessible pour une ré-installation.

C'est ce que voulait dire *Jean*  :



jeanjd63 a dit:


> As-tu essayé dans l'utilitaire de disque de "déverrouiller" ton disque de boot?
> Ton mot de passe administrateur sera requis.



au texte duquel je n'ai fait qu'apporter ma _glose_...​


----------



## june2k (12 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, en sélectionnant le volume non monté je n'ai pas de bouton "Déverrouiller" qui apparaît.

Étant parfois aveugle je mets un screen shot de ce que j'ai en faisant la manip. 







Merci

June


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

Ton cliché montre que la partition de ton OS n'est pas chiffrée par «FileVault-2» (auquel cas tu n'aurais pas une mention de format : Mac OS étendu journalisé, mais : Partition Logique Chiffrée) --> sélectionner cette partition ne rend donc pas disponible un bouton "_Déverrouiller_" (tu n'avais pas de sable dans les mirettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - mais seulement le bouton standard : "_Monter_". Ce n'est donc pas un _chiffrement_ qui empêche le montage automatique du volume de ton OS.

Je suppose à présent que si tu presses le bouton "_Monter_" après sélection de la partition disk0s2, rien ne se passe ? Car le remplacement de l'intitulé normal de volume (genre : Macintosh HD par défaut) par l'identifiant logique de la partition dans la table des devices : disk0s2 (secteur 2 du disque 0) est, en effet, toujours l'indice que le système de fichiers résidant sur la partition concernée est mal en point. Parce qu'un "volume", ce n'est jamais qu'un système de fichiers (résidant dans une partition) qui peut passer de l'état démonté (en volume) à l'état monté (en volume). C'est donc un problème touchant le système de fichiers, qui ne peut plus monter (en volume).

Tu as tenté les 2 opérations que l'«Utilitaire de Disque» te permettait : a) réparation du système de fichiers ; b) effacement / recréation du système de fichiers - sans succès les 2 fois. Qu'une opération a) échoue, ça arrive, quand des erreurs graves affectent un système de fichiers démarrable (OS) - la solution dans ce cas c'est de réinstaller "dessus" en mode restauration (à condition que le volume monte) ; ou de reformater --> un système de fichiers neuf permet un montage en volume et accueille ensuite les écritures d'un Système en mode clean install. Le fait par contre que tu ne parviennes pas à effectuer l'opération b) : effacer le système de fichiers en place pour en recréer un neuf (ce qui bloque toute tentative de ré-installation), ce alors même qu'aucun chiffrement n'exerce une action de verrou, ça me conduit à 2 conjectures : soit il y aurait une cause "logique" = problème de la Table de partition GUID du SSD complet ; soit une cause "physique" = problème d'accès en lecture/écriture aux blocs du disque (comme ton SSD doit être récent, plutôt qu'un problème de disque, ce serait peut-être un problème de nappe SATA : cable connecteur).

Si tu as un DDE USB sans données dessus à préserver, tu le connectes à ton Mac, dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la «Recovery HD» tu sélectionnes le disque physique global du DDE et tu choisis le menu "_Effacer_" (au format Mac OS étendu journalisé) --> en sortie, tu vas avoir un disque en Table de partition GUID avec un volume jhfs+ potentiellement démarrable. Il te reste à activer la fonctionnalité : "_Réinstaller OS X_» à destination du volume et à complétion (2-3H) tu pourras ouvrir une session dans l'OS («Yosemite») du DDE. Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de l'OS du DDE, sélectionner le SSD interne global de ton Mac et faire "_Effacer_" pareil (ou : menu "_Partitionner_" --> à "_Schéma de partition_" tu bascules l'onglet "_Actuel" --> "1_partition_" et tu veilles au format "Mac OS étendu journalisé" du volume exporté). Si ça passe et qu'un volume monte, tu n'as plus qu'à re-démarrer sur la «Recovery HD» qui s'est créée sur le disque de ton DDE et activer la fonctionnalité : "_Réinstaller OS X_" à destination du volume vierge de ton SSD. Si tout marche, c'était peut-être une corruption de la Table de partition.

Si ça échoue, il faudrait que tu achètes sur le net un boîtier externe USB pour disque SATA 2,5 pouces (exemple: ☞*Boîtiers 2,5 pouces*☜ - prix modique), que tu ouvres ton Mac, enlève le SSD pour le placer dans le boîtier connecté en USB au Mac et que tu re-démarraes avec "alt" pour voir si le volume de la partition disk0s2 t'est proposé au démarrage. Et si tu parviens à booter dessus. Si ça marchait, nappe à changer (cable connecteur SATA).

--------------------​
[P.S. Par acquit de conscience : si tu vas, dans ta session de la «Recovery HD», à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran, menu : _Utilitaires _pour lancer le «Terminal», saisir dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche :


```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) te donne bien en retour de commande un :


```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```
 n'est-ce pas ? Rien d'autre ?]


----------



## june2k (12 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour toutes ces explications, j'ai appris pas mal de choses. 

Je m'étais aussi dit que c'était surement la nappe SATA, donc cet après-midi je suis parti m'acheter un boitier et j'ai branché mon SSD en USB. Et tout fonctionne parfaitement. J'en déduis donc que ma nappe est morte. Je vais simplement en acheter une nouvelle. 

Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide. 

June


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2015)

june2k a dit:


> J'en déduis donc que ma nappe est morte. Je vais simplement en acheter une nouvelle.


N'oublie pas de nous tenir au courant si, une fois la nouvelle nappe mise en place, tout refonctionne correctement


----------



## BibiFromParis (23 Juin 2017)

Salut, désolé de déterrer le sujet mais j'ai exactement le même soucis sur mon Macbook Pro early 2008. Du coup j'ai acheté un boîtier externe pour essayer et lorsque je souhaite booter sur mon disque (qui apparaît dans les choix) j'ai un signe interdit qui apparaît et plus rien :/  
Sur une autre tentative j'ai eu un logo de "dossier" apparaître et puis plus rien. Dois-je en déduire que c'est le DD qui est mort et non la nappe ou bien est-ce autre chose ? Si vous avez des idées je suis preneur, j'avais fait une sauvegarde il n'y  pas trop longtemps mais je vais quand même perdre quelques trucs qui se sont glissés entre temps... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juin 2017)

As tu un autre disque dur bootable ? Ou bien un DVD Système ? sur lequel tu pourrais démarrer ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2017)

Salut *Bibi
*
Je te conseille de démarrer les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées ensemble jusqu'à affichage d'une . C'est le démarrage sur le Système de secours qui réside sur une partition de ton HDD placé actuellement en externe (si ton OS est ultérieur à «Snow Léopard 10.6»).

Tu vas voir une fenêtre de 4 Utilitaires OS X affichée. Choisis : *Ré-installer OS X* > donne comme destination le volume monté de l'OS de ton HDD (intitulé *Macintosh HD* par défaut) > et vois si l'opération s'effectue sans message d'erreur.

Un téléchargement des ressources de ré-installation va s'effectuer par Internet depuis l'AppStore (connexion Wi-Fi requise) - dans les 5 Go > suivi d'une restauration du seul Logiciel-Système (ton compte > tes données > tes réglages > non plus que les applications tierces ajoutées ne seront touchées).

=> à toi de dire si ça fonctionne. Le signe d'interdiction de stationner qui s'affiche au démarrage d'un volume recélant un OS indique souvent une invalidité logicielle du Système.


----------



## BibiFromParis (24 Juin 2017)

@Sly54 : non malheureusement je n'ai que celui-ci et pas de DVD système.

@macomaniac : Alors le truc étrange c'est qu'hier avant de voir ta réponse je suis tombé sur le système de secours que j'avais déjà utilisé auparavant m ais depuis impossible d'y retourner il ne se lance pas :/   Je vais réessayer aujourd'hui.


----------

